# New Rule: Pet Inflight Incidents



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 4, 2014)

The US DOT has issued a final rule that expands reporting requirements for air carriers when an animal dies or is injured during a flight and will become effective January 1, 2015.

Here is a link to the new rule...

...and this is the summary of the new rule:



> The Department of Transportation (DOT or Department) is issuing a final rule to
> 
> amend the requirement for air carriers to report incidents involving the loss, injury, or death of an
> 
> ...


----------



## railiner (Jul 5, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> The US DOT has issued a final rule that expands reporting requirements for air carriers when an animal dies or is injured during a flight and will become effective January 1, 2015.
> 
> Here is a link to the new rule...
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 5, 2014)

This law was long overdue.


----------



## John Bredin (Jul 8, 2014)

railiner said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > The US DOT has issued a final rule that expands reporting requirements for air carriers when an animal dies or is injured during a flight and will become effective January 1, 2015.
> ...


Umm, you did see the following part, right? :huh:



> and require covered carriers to provide in their December reports the total number of animals transported in the calendar year.


----------

